# Fish Identification Chart ?



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Being a northerner I don't know all the saltwater species that you guys talk about, I know maybe 1/2 at best the fish you talk about.

Is there a good Fish identification chart that covers the common fish caught in the Gulf, that i can buy ?

I don't mean to sound stupid, and i am sure to some of you i do, But.

For Example, yesterday in a thread, someone caught a bunch of White Trout, I had to look it up, I had know idea what they were.

Any suggestions ?

Kevin


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

Look for a copy of FWC "Fishing Lines" at the bait and tackle shops, or here on line:
http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/publications/fishing-lines-magazine/

or just the fish ID pages:
http://myfwc.com/media/316627/SW_FishingLines_WhatIsIt.pdf

great fish paintings by Dianne Peebles, lots of good information.

there are some waterproof laminated guides at the B&T stores also.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

This one is available at most of the local shop and is pretty good. 

http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...s&ei=UTF-8&p=sport fish of the gulf of mexico 

The illustrations are a little cartoonish but you can still get the point. The thing it won't help you with though are the slang terms "bobos", "mingos", "chicken dolphin", "reef donkeys", etc.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.gulfcouncil.org/fishing_regulations/regulations_matrix/Site/Regulations_Matrix.html

This give you a decent start.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

There are a lot of local names here also. Local name for a Ladyfish is Skipjack. I didn't know that when I first moved here and I was amazed when I heard people were catching Skipjacks from the pier. I thought they were talking about Skipjack Tuna. I went to a local seafood market to learn what a Mingo snapper was. FYI, they are Vermilion snapper. Don't be embarrassed to ask the question if you don't know the answer.


John


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

This is the most comprehensive book out there. I has all the bait fish also. Well worth the money!

http://www.amazon.com/Sport-Fish-Gulf-Mexico-Dunaway/dp/0936240180/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355664983&sr=8-1&keywords=Fish+of+the+Gulf+of+Mexico


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

X-Shark said:


> This is the most comprehensive book out there. I has all the bait fish also. Well worth the money!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sport-Fish-Gu...83&sr=8-1&keywords=Fish+of+the+Gulf+of+Mexico


This^ it has a lot of info about the fish as well such as baits and techniques, food quality, other names ect...


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Play'N Hooky said:


> This one is available at most of the local shop and is pretty good.
> 
> http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...s&ei=UTF-8&p=sport fish of the gulf of mexico
> 
> The illustrations are a little cartoonish but you can still get the point. The thing it won't help you with though are the slang terms "bobos", "mingos", "chicken dolphin", "reef donkeys", etc.


Don't forget hartails and skipjacks.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

cobia, lemonfish, ling, brown turd, black kingfish, black salmon

vermilion, mingo, beeliner

mangrove, black snapper, grey snapper, cabellerote


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

X-Shark said:


> This is the most comprehensive book out there. I has all the bait fish also. Well worth the money!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sport-Fish-Gu...83&sr=8-1&keywords=Fish+of+the+Gulf+of+Mexico


What he said. This is the best book for any angler. They are pretty accurate on how edible a species is also.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*Ordered the book*

I am beginning to think that you guys just like to confuse me :yes:.

Is there a book that covers all the slang names too ?  :laughing:

Thanks for the help guys :thumbsup:

Kevin


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't think so, and if there was such a book I would be about 3" thick LoL. I have fished from NC to TX and the same fish has multiple names even in the same place much less when change locales. 

Menhaden, Pogies and Bunker for example and then those that confuse them with Leatherjackets , Alewives (somtimes known as LY's) 

You'll figure it out and if you make a mistake just say --"Well that's what they call them where I come from!"

later


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Contender said:


> I don't think so, and if there was such a book I would be about 3" thick LoL. I have fished from NC to TX and the same fish has multiple names even in the same place much less when change locales.
> 
> Menhaden, Pogies and Bunker for example and then those that confuse them with Leatherjackets , Alewives (somtimes known as LY's)
> 
> ...


Agreed. The more you get out there and talk to people the more you will catch on. One of my friends calls redfishes "earnest". Dont know where he got that name but thats a first ive heard if it.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

> Is there a book that covers all the slang names too ?


Yes, the book "Sport Fish of the gulf of mexico" that everybody is talking about lists a few of the more common names for each species. Really helped clear up some things for me.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*Book*



aquatic argobull said:


> Yes, the book "Sport Fish of the gulf of mexico" that everybody is talking about lists a few of the more common names for each species. Really helped clear up some things for me.


Thanks
That is the book i just ordered.

Kevin


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

There's an app for that...

On the iphone go to the app store and look for "florida fishing regulations". Free app from FWC with current regs and a fish ID section.

Jim


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

This is what I've been using. My copy is the 2nd edition and has held up very well. Price several years ago was $14.99. Can't go by the regulations listed...but neither can you go by the ones listed in the biannual FWC publication _*Florida Saltwater Recreational Fishing Regulations*_. :whistling:

All pages are laminated and spiral bound and fit easily in your fishing box. My book (2nd edition) consists of 34 pages (17 pages printed front and back plus front and back covers). My copy does not contain bait fish info which the newest edition does.

It lists fish by families, grouper, mackarel, snapper, etc. 

I purchased mine at a local dive shop. 

Here's a sample page from my actual book. Click photo for larger view. *The pages are actually white* but show up as discolored. This is due to scanner cover being left open and pages being laminated.













Info from the website:

Has beautiful large full color illustrations of saltwater fish​
Has the current Florida fishing regulations of each fish​
Food values for each fish
Bait fish
Is laminated & won’t fall apart when they get wet​
Has the state records for each fish​
Is 5 x 7 inches, just the right size for to fit in a tackle box!​
Is spiral bound for quick easy access to all pages​
List the Spanish names of all fish​
http://www.saltwaterfishid.com/fishidbooks/sample-product-1​



Cover page of newest edition (6th) below.​


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

if you have a iphone download fish rules app its usually 99cents but its free right now. its an awesome app


----------

